# CC Package



## 101516 (Oct 23, 2006)

Apologies if this topic has already been covered..................

Russ & I are planning to travel to Europe in January, staying until May or so. We are totally new to all this so have stacks of info to gather in a short time.

Reading through the CC literature, I see that they offer a service which includes Ferry Crossings, European Camping Cheque Scheme and Red Pennant Insurance.

Is this good value? How do prices compare with organising one's own ferry/Eurotunnel tickets? Is Red Pennant a good idea and are the camping cheques worthwhile?

Tess


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

TEss- if you have the time and the inclination you could no doubt spend hours trolling websites to get individual prices for the products you want. The advantage of a "package" such as you quote is of course that it's all done for you without the hassle- but it may be that you are paying a tad more for it.

AS you are going out of season it may be worth going on the www.campinngcheques.co.uk website and getting them separately-they do ferries as well. THe Camping Cheques are good value if you want to use proper sites & you should save a bit compared to nightly site fees. Consider "Touring Cheques" also. (Do a Google)

I've never used Red Pennant but I understand it is a good quality Insurance and as you are away for a while it may be woth considering.

I'm sure other MHF members will give good advice- and of course you can do a Search on these Forums to find useful info on all the products you want info on.

Good Luck and enjoy!!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Tessa said:


> Apologies if this topic has already been covered..................
> 
> Russ & I are planning to travel to Europe in January, staying until May or so. We are totally new to all this so have stacks of info to gather in a short time.
> 
> ...


Tess,

We used Red Pennant back in the 70/80's when continental travel was not so popular. If I remember correctly it was about the only cover available in those days.

They have a very good reputation but these days their cover is "belt & braces" you are usually over insured with them. You can most likely put a cheaper package together shopping around on line.

As this is your first time abroad you might be better off using the red pennant package for peace of mind and then do your own thing next time.

I can't comment on the Camping Cheques as we never use them. Somebody else might like to give some advice.

Don


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

We have red pennant (motoring and personal)... the costs increase significantly the longer the duration of each stay

e.g. they wanted £40 to extend the cover from 31 to 41 days!!


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes it has and many will give you their pet/favourite ways of travelling. It might be worth doing a search of some of the previous threads. 

Is the CC Red Pennant scheme a good one? Yes it is but for whom? It's certainly good for the CC and, in general but not always, you will get a better price than booking direct with UK offices/agents. You might also look at booking with the same travel company through their continental offices - very often 30% cheaper even than the CC. Their insurance, like any other, is only worth having if you value peace of mind and need to use it. But, if you do need to use it it is brilliant. We had to use it once for the grey plug on our caravan (£5 the part, goodness knows what the next day delivery to Spain cost) which was unobtainable in Spain. Others have had major repatriations after heart attacks etc and the Red Pennant staff always seem to come up trumps. We've just bought our 60 Camping Cheques for our trip, but there are other schemes - the C&CC one, for example.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

We are with RAC Arrival, its works needed them in France last year !

For off season we use Camping cheques we have always been pleased with the sites, of course some better than others but over haul of a good standard.

For the crossing due to our Charlie Dog we use the tunnel and book direct on line, again always an excellant service.

We also have E111 for health, now I think they issue cards, but ours are a simple form stamped at the Post Office.

So one telephone call to the RAC visit two web sites and maybe three for the E111 and off you jolly well go. 
Oh we never book ahead because we are never sure were we will end up and how long for. 
We also find the CCI card usefull again through the RAC
www.campingcheque.co.uk
https://www.ehic.org.uk/InternetPROD/home.do
http://www.eurotunnel1.com/direct/booking/journey.asp?lang=en
RAC link


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi takeaflight, I don't think the E111 is valid anymore you need the european health card.

Olley


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Olley you are right just read my own link. DOH!!


----------



## 101516 (Oct 23, 2006)

to all of you who replied.................

many thanks for taking the trouble to give me your input

now I need to go away and THINK!!!

Maybe the ACSI Card??

We are with RAC for our cars in the UK now so we'll get a quote from them and see what they can offer us.

I've always fancied using Eurotunnel rather than a ferry - how does the cost compare?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Tessa we used the Acsi card last year but do check what the site will charge you before you say you have the Acsi card especially in low season as occasionally it is cheaper in off peak periods than using it. 

We used ours in June & early July last year and sites cost us 14 euros instead of approx 30 euros.


Motorhomer


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

:idea: We have always used Red Pennant. Yes it may be more expensive than going it alone and buying each element separately but the package is excellent-tried and tested. Some may reply to this and say they can get it much more cheaply-well they may not be comparing like with like. e.g. Red Pennant do not have crippling pre-existing clauses. Their claim service is first class.They only support the motorhomer/caravanner. They know what they are doing. Yes-someone out there is going to give us a morbid tale but there are no threads about poor service. Also you only have to call one telephone number to get support abroad whether it is vehicle or you or both. A great help when the well person is having great emotions about the unwell person. :!:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> I can't comment on the Camping Cheques as we never use them. Somebody else might like to give some advice.
> 
> Don


I am like Don, never used camping cheques mainly because I prefer the greater freedom to stop where I like and not have to look for a site that takes 
cheques. I have also thought the discounts and date limitations not worth it.
Big mistake last year in Croatia where site fees are higher than most other places and we found discounts as high as 50% up until about the first week in July. Most sites seemed to take them too. So if Croatia is on you itinerary take some.

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I was amazed at the get out clauses in the AA overseas breakdown insurance compared with Red Pennant, we downloaded the AA's T&C and noticed amongst other things that the overall claim was capped so it might have had repatriation of your van up to £2000 limit, hire of another vehicle £1000 limit Hotel accomodation £500 limit and so on but there was also an overall limit which was a lot less than the sum of the individual limits say £2500. *(these figures made up to illustrate the point only)*

I hear good things about the C&CC's similar scheme but can't speak from personal experience.

Regards Frank


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Tessa

to complicate things for you even more, the RAC arrival breakdown service is only available for members of The Camping & Caravanning club - you can't get it through RAC directly.


----------



## 101516 (Oct 23, 2006)

Still haven't made any really firm decisions yet but don't think we'll go with The Caravanning & Camping Club stuff - we want to be independent, to be able to do what we want, when we want, if we want..... all part of the "new us".

BECAUSE WE CAN (at last!!)

Thanks for all your replies

Tess


----------

